# 1982 Squier JV Precission Bass '62 Reissue



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

*1982 Squier JV Precision Bass '62 Reissue*

Hey, I have a 1982 Squier JV Precision Bass '62 Reissue. I know that the JV Strats are worth a fortune, but what about the P-Bass? Any idea of what they are worth? There's not a lot of info around on them and doesn't seem to be anything on ebay at the moment, or for the last year for that matter. I am concidering trading mine and don't really what to lose out.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

geckodog said:


> Hey, I have a 1982 Squier JV Precision Bass '62 Reissue. I know that the JV Strats are worth a fortune, but what about the P-Bass? Any idea of what they are worth? There's not a lot of info around on them and doesn't seem to be anything on ebay at the moment, or for the last year for that matter. I am concidering trading mine and don't really what to lose out.


The ones I've seen have listed for anywhere from $700-$1100 depending on the store and condition. The ones I've seen have been nice instruments that would pass for US vintage instruments as far as playability and sound. What are you thinking of trading it for? You'd probably have better luck selling it separately IMO, but I could be wrong.


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

for a MIJ '69 reissue thinline tele 50th anniversary. And paying some money as well. My bass needs a tiny bit of fret work. They aren't worn, it just has the 15th that needs to be pushed back in a little bit because its making it a dead fret. 


hmm, 700-1100 hey? I wasn't expecting it that high. I'm getting basically $600 worth for the trade. It's a pretty nice tele though,m but then again so is the bass.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

go for it...sweet looking tele None

http://cgi.ebay.ie/Squier-JV-Fender...temZ130098716833QQcategoryZ4713QQcmdZViewItem

http://www.talkbass.com/forum/showthread.php?t=239660


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks man, nice find on those links.


----------

